# Xorg-server e use flags

## southern_comfort

Ricompilando xorg ho notato le seguenti flags: dmx kdrive xnest xvfb.

Ho cercato info in rete ma non riesco a capire seriamente se o quanto siano utili.

Qualche persona più istruita di me potrebbe spiegarmi in parole povere a cosa servono e se conviene usarle o in quali casi?

Kdrive mi lascia perplesso, ho letto su questo forum cercando cercando che addirittura potrebbe rendere xorg più snello?

è vero?

----------

## ago

Generalmente, la proma cosa utile da fare è:

```
equery u xorg-server
```

Poi l'unico modo per capire veramente cosa la USE fa, è andare a spiare nell'ebuild, quindi abituarsi al linguaggio per poterlo comprendere. 

Quando vedi che una use non fa nulla di particolare oltre ad attivare il supporto nel configure, imho dovresti cercare nei sorgenti stessi se dice qualcosa in più, o in maniera non dettagliata uno sguardo sul web. Se dai suggerimenti dati non afferri il pieno significato di quelle USE, riposta che le spiego dettagliatamente. =)

----------

